# Ray Allen back to Milwaukee??



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

I was just going through the articles and some basketball sites and on realgm.com there was an article from the Seattle Times. This article was mainly about Robert Swift but towards the end of the article there is mention that Ray Allen is unhappy (whats new?) and wants out if Brent Barry is gone. So the Sonics are trying to trade him. And they mention Portland and Milwaukee as possible destinations in exchange for SAR and Mike Redd. Now as a Bucks fan i would absolutely hate seeing Redd leave for Allen unless we get some other parts back in exchange. Redd has been very very good for this franchise and will continue to develop into a better ballplayer. So i hope this is just a load of crap. Thoughts?The Seattle Times


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

No way would I do that!! Ray will have an expiring contract and will leave right after the season. I know he is better than Redd but I wouldn't trade him for those circumstances. Now Rashard Lewis is another story but I wouldn't trade Redd for him.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

The contracgts don't match up, so we'd have to throw in Joe Smith or Dez Mason. I wouldn't do it if I were Larry Harris (which I am most certainly not).


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Since Portland is looking for a shooting guard, and have inquired about Ray Allen, and are willing to give up one of their power forwards(either Zach Randolph or Shareef Abdur-Rahim) as Milwaukee fans, would you trade Michael Redd for Zach Randolph+Filler?


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Since Portland is looking for a shooting guard, and have inquired about Ray Allen, and are willing to give up one of their power forwards(either Zach Randolph or Shareef Abdur-Rahim) as Milwaukee fans, would you trade Michael Redd for Zach Randolph+Filler?


Very interesting. Its not that we wouldn't do it, but I don't think Portland would do it. A few reasons why this wouldn't work:

1. Never trade big for small.
2. Zach is 2 or 3 years younger then Mike.
3. Mike is a proven all-star, Zach isn't.
4. Milwaukee doesn't have the SG depth to do this trade. (Dez isn't enough of a jump shooter to play SG consistantly)

What do you say, MavsDude?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well to me I really wouldn't want to do that. Randolph is a very good player but plays no D and we don't need someone who can get in trouble with the law. I would only trade Redd if we got a top 5 C. Desmond can be a good replacement for Redd because we don't need him to shoot because Van Horn will.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Desmond can be a good replacement for Redd because we don't need him to shoot because Van Horn will.


Not in the clutch situations when you really need him to.

I think any trade involving Michael Redd would consist of the other team winning. With him having a relatively inexpensive contract, it might be best for the Bucks to keep their hands on him. He might not be a Top Ten player and probably never will be, but with how Milwaukee's building he's a piece they can't afford to let go.

The only positive about picking up SAR, is his expiring contract, he's a young player who can rebound but he's a tweener. And who knows the Bucks might even be able to afford him as a FA after this upcoming season.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Not in the clutch situations when you really need him to.
> ...


I would love to do a trade of Dez for SAR, I'm pretty sure someone had that in the trades forum. I just doubt Portland would even look at it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I would love to do a trade of Dez for SAR, I'm pretty sure someone had that in the trades forum. I just doubt Portland would even look at it.


Yeah. :sigh: I like Dez as a player, but it looks like the door has shut on his improvement and he'll never be the player I thought he'd be. He's a hardworker, but not many teams will take on his contract which is pretty bad when you think about it. He is a high character guy though, that's a plus.. maybe his character could win Portland over.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Yeah. :sigh: I like Dez as a player, but it looks like the door has shut on his improvement and he'll never be the player I thought he'd be.


Well I wouldn't say that. He is a very good defender. Everyone knows he is a high flyer but his J has improved TREMENDOUSLY and if he keeps on working it should get even better.


> He's a hardworker, but not many teams will take on his contract which is pretty bad when you think about it. He is a high character guy though, that's a plus.. maybe his character could win Portland over.


Well I wouldn't say that is contract isn't that bad. It is outrageous like Stoudamire or Dikembe sized contract but it is good sized. Yeah he would really help changing the thought of when you think of JailBlazers. He is a very good guy and is always helping around the community. He really is a stand up guy.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

The problem with any trade with the Bucks is that most likely the contracts won't match up. Redd(3mil), Ford(rookie 1.5mil), and Mason(5.5mil) are the players most teams want, but they are all underpaid, and the players who we could trade, Van Horn(12mil) and Joe Smith(6mil), no team really has any interest.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Well I wouldn't say that. He is a very good defender. Everyone knows he is a high flyer but his J has improved TREMENDOUSLY and if he keeps on working it should get even better.


You should've seen what I thought he would've been when he was in Seattle. I remember a few years ago he blew up for 30+ in a game against the Clips, and all his jumpers were falling. I was expecting him to be a star on the level Michael Redd is, but really he's probably going to be a solid roleplayer.

And you're right his contract isn't that bad, I was looking at the last year and thought he was getting around $7 mill this season.


----------

